# ss.org Hoodie Headcount



## Chris (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll have a final quote when we have an exact number, but if you're interested, they'll be at least $40 each.

*Update:* The price, with 20+ ordered, will be $35/ea.







Something like that. Poll will be up for a week.


----------



## Drew (Oct 27, 2005)

"I'd like one."


----------



## noodles (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 27, 2005)

Me too. But what's the shipping to Sweden?


----------



## noodles (Oct 27, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> Me too. But what's the shipping to Sweden?








One meelyon dollars...


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> Me too. But what's the shipping to Sweden?



The shirts were something like $9 to ship to Europe, etc, and these are about twice as heavy, if not more, so it'll probably run around $20. ;(


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 27, 2005)

60USD in total isn't that bad. I thought you were gonna smack me in the face with a 100$ quote.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 27, 2005)

Good one, Noodles!


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm there!


----------



## Drew (Oct 27, 2005)

*ahem* I mean, a transfer to my paypal account of $95 USD will guarantee delivery by a space alien, carefully disguised as a member of the Swedish postal service.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Vince (Oct 27, 2005)

I would, but it would go unused in my climate.


----------



## dpm (Oct 27, 2005)

Ditto. I have no use for a hoodie


----------



## KillMAH (Oct 27, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm in. The main reason I didn't suggest hoodies first was because I figured the cost would be a lot higher than beanies, but I'd wear either one, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 27, 2005)

I take at least 1!!!!

~A


----------



## Leon (Oct 27, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> I would, but it would go unused in my climate.


could you cut the sleeves off?

it gets pretty chilly at night, so, you could wear it then, i guess


----------



## Shawn (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll take one.


----------



## jski7 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes , please . I'll take one  .


----------



## Chris D (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll have one if it shows up !!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes please!


----------



## sepsis311 (Oct 28, 2005)

40 bucks? does it come with a bj?


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2005)

sepsis311 said:


> 40 bucks? does it come with a bj?



Please be constructive. Keep in mind that not only do I have to pay for the shirt themselves, I also have to individually pack and individually ship them to each person.


----------



## sepsis311 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey I'm sorry Chris, bad timing. In all seriousness though i would be interested.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 28, 2005)

That price isn't bad...and mine just ripped, lol, how lucky of me


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2005)

20+ brings the price to $35/ea, shipped.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> I'll have one if it shows up !!



 I'll cover yours bro.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 28, 2005)

So is this in place of the T-Shirts, or in addition to?


----------



## noodles (Oct 28, 2005)

Since my hoodie is MIA for two weeks, and I'm freezing my ass off in a windbreaker, I don't care if it's $60 at this point. I just want a damn hoodie.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> So is this in place of the T-Shirts, or in addition to?



Will be in addition to, these are a faster turnaround, so I'm hoping to start taking payments next week, place the order a week or so from today, and have them to mail out by next friday.

The long sleeve shirts, we still need to decide on a final design, and I've been going back and forth with the vendor on pricing, since lettering down the arms is more, etc.


----------



## jski7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Chris said:


> Will be in addition to, these are a faster turnaround, so I'm hoping to start taking payments next week, place the order a week or so from today, and have them to mail out by next friday.
> 
> The long sleeve shirts, we still need to decide on a final design, and I've been going back and forth with the vendor on pricing, since lettering down the arms is more, etc.



Thanks for doing this stuff Chris - it's kinda cool to be able to pimp SS.Org wear around town . Just recognizing the time and effort you put in to this stuff .  Alright , enough ass-kissing for now ....


----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 29, 2005)

Sweet can't wait. I still want Neon green lettering on the hoody,,,however I think that the long sleeve T shirt should be over the top with logo on sleeve and a big ass #7 on the back! Neon green of course. Maybe someday we can do hockey jerseys or baseball jerseys. Hell yeah,,, this site will become a fashion statement for the 7 string world. Just promise me you won't get all F'd up and weird and start another site called 6 string.org. You would have to be hunted down and stopped if you did that. 

~A


----------



## Scott (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the font going to be the same size on all the hoodies? Cause if so, I think it would look knd of small on the larger sizes. While it would raise costs, I think it is almost necessary to add something else to it. Like a quote, or a phrase that everyone had a saying in comming up with. Just something to fill the space ya know? no need to have shit all over, but I personally am drawn to logos by any quote or funny saying that accompanies them.


----------



## Drew (Oct 29, 2005)

See, I on the other hand am NOT drawn to logos with slogans - I think it's subtle and tasteful as-is. 

Which begs the question, of course, if "subtle and tasteful" is what we're shooting for.  Oh well, I like it, anyway


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2005)

+1 for not liking slogans.


----------



## darren (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd rather just have a long-sleeved T. I look like a dork in a hoodie.


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2005)

We're doing both, these are just quicker, and appropriate right about now.  Plus, I want one more than I want a long sleeve T, and I'm doing the bitchwork for it, thus we get these first.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd like one, but the coldest it gets around here during the day is about 50-60ish, so i cant exactly justify it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> I'd like one, but the coldest it gets around here during the day is about 50-60ish, so i cant exactly justify it.



You're required to buy one anyhow, or I'm docking your mod salary.


----------



## Drew (Oct 30, 2005)

darren said:


> I'd rather just have a long-sleeved T. I look like a dork in a hoodie.



I came to terms with looking like a dork years ago.


----------



## Chris D (Oct 30, 2005)

Chris said:


> I'll cover yours bro.



Cheers man !


----------



## bizkit666 (Nov 5, 2005)

these still up for grabs?? i want one!!


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm in for one


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2005)

I hopefully should start taking orders/etc for these next week, sorry for the delay, just been insanely busy as of late.

I just emailed the printer, so as soon as I have a 100% solid price on them, I'll start a new sticky thread for payment info and whatnot.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 5, 2005)

Chris said:


> I hopefully should start taking orders/etc for these next week, sorry for the delay, just been insanely busy as of late.
> 
> I just emailed the printer, so as soon as I have a 100% solid price on them, I'll start a new sticky thread for payment info and whatnot.


 Just in time before the cold weather starts. Awesome.


----------



## bizkit666 (Nov 17, 2005)

any news about the hoodies?? my parents are on my case 24/7 to get a hoodie  i want a sevenstring hoodie


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, I'm slacking.

Reason being that the whole coordinating-the-money, ordering, packing, shipping, tracking, etc shit takes a lot of time, and I have to be un-busy enough to make sure that everyone gets theirs. Lately I just don't have the time. :\


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 17, 2005)

all you need is :

Paypal
and set up a wee shopping cart page - lots of free carts Miva is pretty good and easy to set up and administer 

Still shipping everything out is a pain (unless your vendor will drop ship directly to clients - tho that would drive up the cost per unit) I think i can say most of us would be fine paying for shipping too (especially if that means we get our hoodies and its less hassle for you)


----------



## mazafaka (Nov 17, 2005)

Assuming the price is reasonable, I am definitely in too!


----------



## Leon (Nov 17, 2005)

Drew said:


> I came to terms with looking like a dork years ago.


i'd look like a dork in full desert storm camo. it's inescapable


----------



## dpm (Nov 17, 2005)

Leon said:


> i'd look like a dork in full desert storm camo. it's inescapable



Holy shit. You _would_! And I'd look like a weedy dork. An army of desert storm dorks


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 17, 2005)

so what's the latest news on these sweatshirts? happening? not?


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 17, 2005)

NM, Chris I saw your last couple posts


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 23, 2005)

hoodie sounds cool. I will have to check this area a bit more often!


----------



## noodles (Nov 23, 2005)

Any updates, Chris? I sure could use one right about now.


----------

